# Driver par motor a pasos unipolar



## evermayer (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola buen día 
 Mi pregunta es la siguiente haber si me pueden ayudar hace tiempo compre una tarjeta -DRIVER PAR MOTOR A PASOS UNIPOLAR- quisiera poderla conectar. Un maestro me dijo que la conectara al puerto paralelo pero cuál de todos los pines del puerto y también después que la conecte como le hago para que la reconozca la maquina.

La verdad es que soy muy malo en este campo pero en realidad me gusta la electrónica no sé porque estudio arquitectura.

 Si alguien me pudiera hacer un diagrama para conectarla y una explicación se las agradecería
Esta es la página de la tarjeta que tengo:
http://www.seid.com.mx/wp-content/up...-DRV_UNI_A.pdf
Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

Es muy simple, buscate información sobre el puerto paralelo que hay mucha, y depende con que programa o lenguaje lo uilices debes acceder a pines del puerto este cable debera ir a un un terminal que coincida con CN1 y alli tomaras los 4 pines que ya designaste más la masa, los +5 volts utilizalos de la propia fuente de la tarjeta no la del PC para evitar dañar el puerto

Fijate en el pdf que el temrinal 1 de CN1 es masa y los cuatro que siguen los que se comicarans con el pc


----------

